# Guys needed



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey all, i am in the need of guys for a sidewalk crew on the south side of chicago. Its around orland park is where most of the work is. And we also may be in the need for skids and trucks for this winter. Please get beack to me as soon as you can, or call me at 708 670 8504 thanks Guys Russ


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

I am from Tinley...PM Sent.


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Sending PM


----------

